# CAHSR: "We'll wonder how we did without it"



## CHamilton (Feb 24, 2015)

One day, we’ll wonder what all the fuss about high-speed rail was about



> Financially unsound, legally dubious, an aesthetic blight, an engineering hazard – opposition to high-speed rail?
> 
> 
> Nope. It’s what critics said about the Golden Gate Bridge throughout the decade before construction began in 1933....
> ...


----------



## Bus Nut (Mar 27, 2015)

Agreed.

I wish there was HSR in California now. The transportation situation is crazy.


----------



## CHamilton (Mar 27, 2015)

Everybody Loves Trains: Just not in Their Back Yard!


----------

